# Need help identifying



## strapp (Aug 3, 2005)

What is this fish?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are five fish in the picture. Do you want an ID for all five, or a particular fish?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Upper left: Metriaclima lombardoi (male)
Upper center: Psuedotropheus demasonai
Right: Melanochromis auratus (male)

Those three were easy the other two not so sure.....

Lower center: might be a Labidochromis sp. hongi island but no certainty in that guess.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow! I just noticed there is a big yellow arrow drawn on that photo pointing at the auratus.!!! :fish:


----------



## strapp (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

Def a Melanochromis auratus (male) and a demon fish at that!! They are a lot of trouble in a mbuna tank... watch for the aggression


----------

